# Looking for a Co-ed football league/team in Barcelona



## Canuck16 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, I’m a 34 year-old woman, looking to play some football for fun. Ideally I would like to play in a semi- competitive league for fun with other expats. I thought this would be a great way to meet & connect with other expats and play some football (soccer). 

I tried searching the Internet, but I cannot find any recent clubs/league to join. I was wondering if anyone can point me to the right direction. 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Canuck16 said:


> Hi, I&#146;m a 34 year-old woman, looking to play some football for fun. Ideally I would like to play in a semi- competitive league for fun with other expats. I thought this would be a great way to meet & connect with other expats and play some football (soccer).
> 
> I tried searching the Internet, but I cannot find any recent clubs/league to join. I was wondering if anyone can point me to the right direction.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


I live on the costa del sol and was also looking for a womens team. Theyre very few and far between down here so best of luck.


----------

